# Amarillo - new season coming.



## yum beer (18/10/13)

Just received an e-mail from Hops Direct in the good 'ol US of A, new season crops are all picked and Amarillo pellets will be released 1st November.
The wait is almost over.
Apparently the growing season wasn't the best, a bit dry and hotter than normal but they are happy with the crop.


----------



## sp0rk (18/10/13)

Something tells me Yob will be getting hammered with orders...


----------



## slash22000 (18/10/13)

So have they actually grown a worthwhile amount this year to meet demand? Or is it still "exclusive"?


----------



## yum beer (18/10/13)

no mention of quantities but it is restricted to 'one pound' per order.


----------



## Yob (18/10/13)

It'll never be what we want it to be until they allow more growers to get it in, that said, my understanding is that it's been a 'better year' than the last few and we should see an increased supply here.

Time will tell if that translates into a cheaper supply.


----------



## yum beer (18/10/13)

Keep us posted Yob, not buying from the States, got enough in the freezer already.
This may need to be my Yob cherry plucker...


----------



## Mardoo (18/10/13)

The horde gathers, hungry, pupils dilated, kettles in hand...


----------



## esssee (1/11/13)

Word is that Budweiser have bought out the contract on most, if not all, Amarillo Hops. Craft Brewers in the States are either going to stockpile, or move away from Amarillo as a result. Not good news for Homebrewers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DJR (1/11/13)

esssee said:


> Word is that Budweiser have bought out the contract on most, if not all, Amarillo Hops. Craft Brewers in the States are either going to stockpile, or move away from Amarillo as a result. Not good news for Homebrewers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Source? There were unconfirmed rumours of this, sad if true, but I guess just means Citra/Simcoe/Eldorado/Galaxy/Nelson Sauvin/Mosaics and all those other newish varieties will get used more.


----------



## sp0rk (1/11/13)

esssee said:


> Word is that Budweiser have bought out the contract on most, if not all, Amarillo Hops. Craft Brewers in the States are either going to stockpile, or move away from Amarillo as a result. Not good news for Homebrewers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


These rumors have been floating around since early this year
no confirmed sources have been found as of yet


----------



## QldKev (1/11/13)

Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story!


----------



## angus_grant (1/11/13)

Don't let the "lack" of Amarillo get in the road of good brewing!

I did a DSGA with Amarillo and it was nice but I can't see what all the fuss is about. My next round of DSGA I am going to up the Amarillo to get more of the taste just in case I am somehow missing the mind-bending wallet-emptying qualities of Amarillo.


----------



## drew9242 (1/11/13)

angus_grant said:


> Don't let the "lack" of Amarillo get in the road of good brewing!
> 
> I did a DSGA with Amarillo and it was nice but I can't see what all the fuss is about. My next round of DSGA I am going to up the Amarillo to get more of the taste just in case I am somehow missing the mind-bending wallet-emptying qualities of Amarillo.


Im the same don't see what all the fuss is about. I must be doing something wrong or it doesnt appeal to me the same as other people. Or im expecting great things and am dissapointed because of high expectations.


----------



## wbosher (1/11/13)

Same here, it's nice but really don't see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## angus_grant (1/11/13)

Maybe a simple case of lack of supply causing demand.

meh! Never been one to buy into buying something just because it is exclusive (and thus expensive)


----------



## QldKev (1/11/13)

Let's face it, it must not be in that short of supply as we keep getting these 'special release' of the hidden stash. If it was actually in short supply for years running don't you think the grower would plant loads more of it to sell more? They are just pulling this BS to jack up the price.


----------



## carniebrew (1/11/13)

I agree, is Amarillo actually that hard to find? Maybe from the most popular sources, but look around, some of the not so obvious places still seem to have stock. I just bought a 500gm bag (although it came as 2 x 250gm bags) a few weeks back from one such place. Might cost a few bucks more, but if you're that into it then you probably won't care.


----------



## sponge (1/11/13)

DJR said:


> Source? There were unconfirmed rumours of this, sad if true, but I guess just means Citra/Simcoe/Eldorado/Galaxy/Nelson Sauvin/Mosaics and all those other newish varieties will get used more.


And they quickly seem to be becoming the new amarillo (re: limited supply) hops..


----------



## Yob (1/11/13)

Word is that its Cascade that has been _*heavily*_ purchased, 

Centennial and Amarillo will also be....* tight..*


----------



## DU99 (1/11/13)

what's amazing me.. now americian LHBS are selling 2012 Amarillo at a reduced price..and weren't we told the same story as last year,there will be a shortage..i have gone away from amarillo and using other fruity type hops...


----------



## Donske (1/11/13)

Yob said:


> Word is that its Cascade that has been _*heavily*_ purchased,
> 
> Centennial and Amarillo will also be....* tight..*



Not too fussed on the Amarillo, if it's true about Cascade and Centennial though, how the hell do you replace those 2.


----------



## Yob (1/11/13)

Purchase 50kg of each this season?


----------



## Spiesy (1/11/13)

I find it interesting that not a great deal of emphasis is put on "vintage". 
With the wild variations in AA% (in general - compare Cascade a few years back to now), weather and availability - surely this plays a part?

2011 Amarillo that I purchased was ******* WOW.
2012 Amarillo that I purchased, was remarkably different. Still good, but a shadow of the 2011 stuff I got.

But who knows - maybe something happened to my stock in transit?

2011: acquired from BeerBelly.
2012: acquired from Niko Brew (USA).


----------



## Markbeer (2/11/13)

Same here 2011 was far fruitier and potent than 2012.


----------



## HalfWit (23/4/15)

When can we expect to see the new season USA hops reaching Aus?


----------



## Yob (23/4/15)

it did already.. rare as rocking horse shit this season..

There will be more coming in, just not a lot of it.. I've not looked at the site sponsors stocks, perhaps have a look there. Im sure Martin would part with some


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/4/15)

Hmmm and here I was thinking I should go a lil nuts with the good half kilo I got stashed. I may just have to be a little sparing. Though I'm sure there are plenty of good hops to throw at an APA/IPA. I'll have to increase the inventory soon either way.


----------



## Spiesy (23/4/15)

HalfWit said:


> When can we expect to see the new season USA hops reaching Aus?


They've been here for around a month, mate.


----------



## HalfWit (23/4/15)

Thanks guys. What was the verdict on this years Amarillo, was it very similar to last years crop?


----------



## Spiesy (23/4/15)

Verdict is it is bloody difficult to get your hands on, and will only become increasingly more so. Hopefully the situation improves next year.

I haven't used any from this year, to be honest.


----------



## Yob (23/4/15)

Aromatics seem on the money, not used this crop year to date, been into the new players on the scene.

Next year should see the shortages end (for HDA anyway)

One of the big concerns isn't the availability of some of these Hops, some of the more popular ones are now wholesale priced at what was a retail price not long ago, combined with the *finger bang* in the exchange rate currently... Well, I guess you can see the issue

*ed*


----------



## indica86 (23/4/15)

Or just try new ones. Azacca for example :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (23/4/15)

Or Equinox


----------



## DU99 (23/4/15)

El dorado sounds interesting


----------



## BottloBill (23/4/15)

#07270 experimental.....
Mmm dank dank dank!


----------



## Brewman_ (23/4/15)

HalfWit said:


> When can we expect to see the new season USA hops reaching Aus?


The new season hops are available, Amarillo, Citra, Centennial, Columbus, Cascade, Chinook Simcoe, Crystal, Cluster, Magnum and more.

New Zealand, Nelson Sauvin, Super Alpha, Motueka, Rakau, Pacifica.

Availability on some have been very tight. They have been tight for home brewers and craft breweries.

I got many air freighted and they are as fresh as a daisy. Not saying I am the only one, just saying. But the point is I have em if you want em.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Yob (24/4/15)

Ahtanum is also touted as an Amarillo sub. 

I have used it last year and while it does a good job in it's own right, (I enjoyed two batches of it toward the end of last year) I'm afraid it'll never be Amarillo, certainly a good one to play around with though.


----------



## HalfWit (24/4/15)

Yob said:


> Or Equinox


I have already got some, thanks very much. Amarillo on the way. Now just waiting for NZ Cascade. Any ETA Yob on that?


----------



## Yob (24/4/15)

My dude who sources that for me is back from os early next week, I'm desperate for some myself, down to my last few hundred g's 

Should have a date by mid week


----------



## takai (24/4/15)

Yob said:


> Ahtanum is also touted as an Amarillo sub.
> 
> I have used it last year and while it does a good job in it's own right, (I enjoyed two batches of it toward the end of last year) I'm afraid it'll never be Amarillo, certainly a good one to play around with though.


Ahtanum also seems to be harder to find here, several recipes i have wanted to do call for it but no-one seems to stock it.


----------



## Spiesy (24/4/15)

takai said:


> Ahtanum also seems to be harder to find here, several recipes i have wanted to do call for it but no-one seems to stock it.


2014-crop Ahtanum hasn't been available from local suppliers yet.


----------



## Yob (24/4/15)

Erm... Will check for you later, was sure there was some floating about..


----------



## takai (24/4/15)

Spiesy said:


> 2014-crop Ahtanum hasn't been available from local suppliers yet.


But even 2013-crop didnt seem to be available. I havnt seen it for a couple of years locally, plus im almost through the 20oz i brought back from the US in Nov...


----------



## Spiesy (24/4/15)

takai said:


> But even 2013-crop didnt seem to be available. I havnt seen it for a couple of years locally, plus im almost through the 20oz i brought back from the US in Nov...


We had 2013, couple of different drops. Maybe you've been looking in the wrong places


----------



## barls (24/4/15)

guys this is a gentle reminder to the retailers in this thread. 
this is not a retail thread so please keep the plugs to pas as per the rules.


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/4/15)

On that note I'd sugest members check our sponsors for their latest offerings. And perhaps retailers could go that extra step and keep the punters in the loop as to what they're expecting especially with hops as they are so seasonal. I would think this would be the first place I'd be sprooking my up coming wares if I was paying for air time.


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/4/15)

I feel I should clarify. Those in the industry are aware ahead of time of availability of certaiin varieties. I feel it a short comming of the larger and specialized retailers that they don't show known short fallls onsite. We all know the blame is not with the particular retailer. End of the day we may not be competing with the big boys but we'd like the same time and opportunity to adjust our brewing to accommodate what is/will be available.

Rant done and I have to say all my hops have come from clicks from this forum.

MB


----------

